# RAF Newton, Notts, May 2017



## HughieD (Jun 2, 2017)

*1. The History*
RAF Newton, 7 miles east of Nottingham, was used briefly as a bomber base and then as a flying training school during World War II. It was built in 1939, on the site of a pre-war civil airfield. A year later No 1 Group was assigned to the newly constructed base in June 1940. A month later No. 103 Squadron moved from RAF Honington with their Fairey Battles before changing to the Vickers Wellington in October 1940. Newton became a training base, and between July 1941 and December 1946 No. 16 (Polish) Service Flying Training School provided basic and advanced training for Polish airmen serving with the RAF. 

The station became the headquarters of No 12 Group, Fighter Command from 1946 until 1958, when Technical Training Command took over the station for electronic fitters courses. Later the station became the home to both the RAF School of Education when they moved up from RAF Upwood in 1972 and then the RAF Police Training School who moved from RAF Debden in 1974. The station badge featured the Polish Eagle holding a flaming torch along with the motto "Docemus et Discimus" (We teach and we learn). The station also become the home of the newly formed Nottingham University College Air Squadron in 1941, providing newly trained pilots for the RAF until they left in November 1967.

Today the site is a private industrial estate and the buildings are being converted into offices and storage space. The old control tower is being renovated into offices and the grass airfield has been returned to agriculture use. Nottinghamshire Police have used parts of the site for public order, method of entry and police dog training. Also the abandoned houses on the base were used as fil sets for the film "This is England". In terms of future developments, proposals to build a large number of homes on-site are in an advanced stage with at least 550 new homes earmarked for the former base site.

*2. The Explore*
Easy access to this place and a relaxed mooch. Some of the buildings are sealed tight while many others (especially the former accommodation blocks) are relatively easy to access. Spent a good hour or so wandering around. Ironically as I was heading off the site security pulled up in their car and asked me what I was doing. When I replied "Just taking some pictures" they replied that it was private and photography wasn't allowed. Hence I made my apologies and left in full knowledge that I'd finished anyway!

*3. The Pictures*


img0430 by HughieDW, on Flickr#

Bit of a mess inside:


img0432 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0435 by HughieDW, on Flickr

An old paint store?


img0438 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0439 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0442 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This bit was sealed up tight:


img0444 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0449 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0453 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0447 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0454 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0455 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0465 by HughieDW, on Flickr

One of the many accommodation blocks:


img0456 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0471 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Old circuit wiring diagram:


img0463 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Evidence of police training in here:


img0457 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0477 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0481 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0487 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Another accommodation block:


img0523 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0488 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0489 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0541 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0531 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0537 by HughieDW, on Flickr

One for the peeling paint fans:


img0543 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A quick peek in a bunker:


img0509 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0513 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0520 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 2, 2017)

Great stuff hughie.another to the list when coming home from Scotland


----------



## HughieD (Jun 2, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Great stuff hughie.another to the list when coming home from Scotland



Cheers Mikey. Yup...get it on the list. Not much of a detour for you.


----------



## Rubex (Jun 2, 2017)

Great stuff Hughie! I wouldn't mind a visit


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 2, 2017)

That's nicely recorded Hughie. I see that the accommodation blocks still have glass on the windows, more that Upwood has. It looks like the MT section and the workshops is being used by other persons as new doors have been fitted.


----------



## smiler (Jun 3, 2017)

Great shot of a pigeon in flight Hughie, it's bin knocked about but still interesting, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Jun 3, 2017)

Rubex said:


> Great stuff Hughie! I wouldn't mind a visit



Cheers Rubex. Well worth the journey up to the Midlands.



Hugh Jorgan said:


> That's nicely recorded Hughie. I see that the accommodation blocks still have glass on the windows, more that Upwood has. It looks like the MT section and the workshops is being used by other persons as new doors have been fitted.



Cheers Hugh. And yes...think you are right.



smiler said:


> Great shot of a pigeon in flight Hughie, it's bin knocked about but still interesting, Thanks



Ha ha....good spot Smiler. Cheers man.


----------



## MD (Jun 4, 2017)

did you go into the de con block ? behind the medical building its worth a look 
also the one near the station headquarters was open a while back too


----------



## HughieD (Jun 4, 2017)

MD said:


> did you go into the de con block ? behind the medical building its worth a look
> also the one near the station headquarters was open a while back too



I don't think I did mate. Looks like the reason for a revisit...


----------



## seansamurai1 (Jun 6, 2017)

Some great shots there. The wiring diagram is a nice piece of history. Although to be pedantic (apologies) its a system diagram for what looks like hot fresh water. Useless info I know. Again great shots.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 8, 2017)

seansamurai1 said:


> Some great shots there. The wiring diagram is a nice piece of history. Although to be pedantic (apologies) its a system diagram for what looks like hot fresh water. Useless info I know. Again great shots.



Ha ha...no worries and thank you. Blonde moment. You are very correct!


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 11, 2017)

Nicely captured Hughie

Did you see the big hall? I think that was the best bit


----------



## HughieD (Jun 12, 2017)

The Wombat said:


> Nicely captured Hughie
> 
> Did you see the big hall? I think that was the best bit



I think there's quite a bit of this site that I missed mate....revisit required!


----------



## jmcjnr (Sep 10, 2017)

I seem to remember RAF Newton was the home of Robot Wars many years ago. Jim.


----------



## krela (Sep 10, 2017)

jmcjnr said:


> I seem to remember RAF Newton was the home of Robot Wars many years ago. Jim.



Seasons 6 and 7 were yes.


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 10, 2017)

I do like a nice military explore. Nice report sir


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 22, 2017)

That 2nd shot was probably the officers mess, sorry HD

Im a big peely paint fan, and one of broken windows and RAF staircases which tend to look similar and we all appreciate a bog shot so I'm happy now thanks HD!


----------

